# Cold in Eugene, Oregon - soups?



## Armeniaka66 (Dec 15, 2012)

I want to make a really good hot soup! 

Any good ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2012)

Here ya go:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 15, 2012)

On cold winter days, I like hearty and/or creamy soups - like a nice potato & bacon soup, maybe with some barley. Or you can never go wrong with chicken noodle!!!


----------



## merstar (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some great ones:

POTATO SOUP WITH TWO CHEESES
http://www.food.com/recipe/potato-soup-with-two-cheeses-13647

CURRIED CAULIFLOWER SOUP WITH CORIANDER CHUTNEY
Living in the Kitchen with Puppies: Curried Cauliflower Soup with Coriander Chutney

VEGETARIAN TORTILLA SOUP
Vegetarian Tortilla Soup Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Armeniaka66 (Dec 15, 2012)

Potato cream and bacon soup sounds good!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 15, 2012)

All of the above suggestions !!

I used to live in Beaverton then moved to Seaside ... moved to Ohio 4 years ago .. still missing Oregon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

Split Pea and Ham soup, the best stuff in the whole world.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 15, 2012)

Chicken & wild rice soup


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 16, 2012)

I like wild-rice-turkey-black bean soup. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/smoked-turkey-wild-rice-black-bean-soup-76634.html

I also like this one (it is a creamy soup without dairy because the pureed potatoes do the job). One can use spinach or swiss chard instead of kale.

Recipe Details

This one is also good:

Recipe Details

White Chili is also very good on a cold day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love a good cream of mushroom soup. Very comforting.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 16, 2012)

Split pea with flanken (short ribs cut across the bone) and marrow bones


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2012)

MMM, I just had a bowl of pea soup, it was yum, and warm.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 17, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I love a good cream of mushroom soup. Very comforting.


Agreed!! Always a good choice


----------

